# "System.Net.WebResponse" Getting Internal Server Error (500) csharp??



## computer_pet (Jun 22, 2003)

Hi,

I need to read some rss from the internet; so am using the System.Net.WebRequest / System.Net.WebResponce method.
However whenever I compile and run, I get an error on the System.Net.WebResponce line saying "The remote server returned an error: (500) Internal Server Error." Now I am able to get to the rss through IE so I do not know what is happening.

Code is below:

```
System.Net.WebRequest myRequest = System.Net.WebRequest.Create("http://d1.com.au/d1xmltv.asmx/GetPrograms?channelid=free.Sydney.10&date=2006-02-27");
System.Net.WebResponse myResponse = myRequest.GetResponse();
```
Using, MS Visual C# 2005

Any Ideas why this is happening?

Thanks in Advance


----------



## computer_pet (Jun 22, 2003)

Any ideas?


----------

